# Problemas de simulación con Proteus



## juani2312 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Estube armando un diseño de un proyecto con pic en Proteus. Lo quiero simular y me salta el siguiente log:



> SIMULATION LOG
> ==============
> Design:   F:\I.U.A\Tecnicas Digitales\Tecnicas Digitales II\Ro\PIC.dsn
> Doc. no.: <NONE>
> ...



No se como solucionarlo.
Espero que me puedan ayudar...

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 23, 2008)

Pareciera que no definiste el programa que tiene que ejecutar el pic.
Boton derecho sobre el PIC ->Edit properties. Si te aparece un cuadro de texto con una lista de parámetros con llaves {}, desmarcá el checkbox que dice "Edit all properties as text" abajo de todo; es más fácil y claro llenar campos que editar líneas de texto. En el cuadro Program File elegí el .hex del programa a simular en el pic
Y ya que estamos, en "Component Reference" (arriba de todo) ponele U1, U2... U345, un número para que no quede indefinido.
Saludos


----------



## juani2312 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gracias Ardogan, edite el post, justo cuando me escribiste! Solucione lo que me dijiste, y ahora me aparecen esos nuevos errores...

Ya revise todo y no se que es lo que pasa


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 23, 2008)

Ahí si que no tengo idea...
En la ayuda del VSM dice:



			
				Ayuda VSM dijo:
			
		

> ·	Timestep too small. This means that the circuit has switched in such a way that advancing the time even by very small amounts (typically 1E-18s) still does not produce an acceptably small change in circuit voltages.
> 
> Often, this is caused by a badly designed model, or by  not supplying sufficient parameters to a diode or transistor model. In a particular, if the junction capacitance values are not chosen correctly, these devices will exhibit zero switching times which can lead directly to this error message.
> 
> Most convergence errors are due to badly drawn circuits or incorrect models - time after time we have had circuits sent in that ‘won’t simulate’ only to find that something isn’t connected. Please check the simulation log for clues, and re-check your circuit before jumping to the conclusion that PROSPICE is at fault.



Verificá las conexiones de tu circuito (que no haya quedado un operacional con una entrada al aire por ejemplo).
Lamentablemente, no puedo ayudar más que en esos aspectos básicos.
Saludos


----------



## juani2312 (Nov 24, 2008)

Listo!, solucionado, arme todo de vuelta y funciono....
Seguramente debe haber habido algun error en las conexiones del circuito como dijiste Ardogan.

Bueno, muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 24, 2008)

Puede pasar que al dejar algo sin conectar el sistema empiece a oscilar, los algoritmos del simulador den resultados por las nubes y las soluciones no convergan...

Naaaaaa, quien me va a creer eso, la pegué de puro....    de pura suerte   
Un placer dar una mano, aunque sea de casualidad  
Saludos


----------



## tinchosurf (Jun 30, 2015)

A mi me a pasado cuando he olvidado poner una masa para la referencia de la simulación, verifica tener porlomenos una masa.. Saludos


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 29, 2015)

hola a alguien le aparecio este error en proteus?

[PIC18]Clocking 4000000.00000 spacified in schematic component is ignored for oscillator mode 'INT-RC,NO CLKO'.
[PIC18]PC=0X0B5E.Clocking 4000000.00000 spacified in schematic component is ignored for oscillator mode 'INT-RC,NO CLKO'.


no entiendo que sucedio? y la realidad que no me simula bien lo que estoy haciendo, nose si sera por causa de este error?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 29, 2015)

Lo que se muestra no es un error.

Eso es simplemente un aviso de que el programa del PIC está configurado para trabajar con el oscilador interno y que el simulador ignorará esa configuración.​ 
Tampoco afecta la simulación mientras la misma se encuentre operando a la frecuencia del programa.
Esa advertencia se puede omitir en algunos PICs configurando el modo de diagnósticos del simulador.

Click derecho sobre el PIC y seleccionar "Configure Diagnostics" en el menú emergente.


Buscar y deshabilitar "Memory/SFR accesses"


Si aún haciendo eso se sigue mostrando la advertencia, entonces cambia el tipo de oscilador en el programa. Por ejemplo, a cristal.
Y como recomendación, no uses frecuencias superiores a 10 MHz para ejecutar la simulación.
Ya cuando quieras grabar el PIC físicamente, puedes cambiar el tipo de oscilador y la frecuencia requerida.

Nota:
Las configuraciones sólo se pueden realizar en modo de diseño, no cuando se está simulando.​


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 30, 2015)

sabes que sucede D@rkbytes, que si hago lo que decis no sirve porque estoy utilizando los pines donde van el cristal, y ya simula cualquier cosa. lo que se que aparece eso que te escribi, y la simulacion nose que sucede como que despues de ir precionando unos botones como que se tilda. 
Para que te des una idea cada boton que precionas es un led ejemplo que se enciende lo que sucede que estoy usando un contador para escanear los botones y los MCP23017 para las salidas (todo simulado aun no compre.) si funciona si los compro, pero como que se tilda o capaz demaciado lento nose, es raro porque algo parecido con 887 funcionaba no con la simulacion de los MCP23017 pero andaba. Y la computadora se que no es porque bastante potente la I7.

Te paso los aerchivos.
Uso proteus 8.0, porque el 8.1 y los que siguen lo instale varias veces y lo desinstale porque despues de utilizar un rato como que se sale del programa nose porque hace eso.


te paso dos archivos, uno es el circuito, el otro el programa. Recomendas que haga otra Pregunta en el foro, y me voy sacando las dudas de mi proyecto o lo dejo aqui esto?


----------



## tense91 (Ene 24, 2016)

señores una ayuda tengo la version 8.0 del proteus y cuando hago circuitos por logica erroneos el simulador no me muestra absolutamente nada de errores


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2016)

Hola.

Sube los archivos de los circuitos en Proteus que mencionas (empácalo en Zip o Rar).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yorsk2004 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hola, tengo un pequeño inconveniente con el diseño que estoy haciendo, cuando ejecuto el programa en proteus y dejo presionado (fijamente) el botón arranque y presiono continuamente el botón emergencia me tira el error-advertencia: stack overflow pushing return address of interrupt. 



Perdónenme por lo detallista. Pero es algo no deseado en el diseño. ¿Alguna idea para corregir esto?

Adjunto el programa en ccs y simulación en proteus 8.4

Gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2016)

El pulsador de emergencia es NA o NC?


----------



## yorsk2004 (Mar 21, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> El pulsador de emergencia es NA o NC?



Es NA, aunque las resistencias pullups están activadas. Trate de cambiar el tiempo de accionamiento del botón en proteus y nada.

Lo que quiero es evitar que quien opere el sistema, presione el botón de emergencia y otros botones a la vez, entrando el pic en errores.


----------



## luisluna98 (Nov 19, 2019)

*H*ola*.* *S*oy nuevo en el foro*. ¿A*lguien me podr*í*a ayudar*?
E*stoy haciendo una comunicaci*ó*n serial con un PIC16F887
*E*n la simulación Proteus me manda 2 advertencias y el terminal virtual no arroja nada*.*
Si alguien me pudie*s*e decir qu*é* hice mal*,* se lo agradecer*í*a*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 19, 2019)

Las advertencias mostradas te están diciendo claramente que existe una contención lógica.
Son las que se muestran con puntos amarillos.
O sea que dos componentes o más tienen conectadas sus salidas al mismo lugar y eso genera la contención lógica o corto circuito entre componentes.
Nota:
El COMPIM se debe conectar de forma inversa al Virtual Terminal. (Es un error que aún no se ha corregido)


----------



## luisluna98 (Nov 19, 2019)

muchas gracias por la ayuda ya esta funcionando


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 20, 2019)

Otra cosa es que te acostumbres a hacer un esquema simplificado para simulación.

En tu esquema no necesitas toda la parte del cristal y capacitores ni la del MAX.

 Solo LM, PIC, COMPIN y la Terminal y simulas perfectamente.


----------



## Luispv (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola que tal, quisiera saber quien me puede ayudar con una duda que tengo en Proteus y con Mplab, lo que pasa esque tengo el suguiente pic el 16f84a y lo que pasa esque necesito encender solo los leds del RB0 AL RB7(asi como ya estan) y apagar los del RA0 al RA4, pero no se como sea pagan los del RA  y como hacer para que prendan, el codigo lo tengo en Mplab, es el siguiente: Ver el archivo adjunto 189647
Ver el archivo adjunto 189648
Asi es como aparece en el Proteus pero quisiera apagar los del RA0 o al RA4


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 26, 2020)

Por favor, vuelve a adjuntar los archivos, ya que por algún motivo no están disponibles.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2020)

Yo lo moví desde "Diseño de circuitos en General"  y ahí estaban . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Jesus1125 (Jun 4, 2020)

Gente tengo un problema con proteus. En los instrumentos de medición por ejemplo el voltimetro, cuando pongo un alternador a 220v con 60Hz me bota +155 volts... Esto me va pasando con dos versiones de proteus, agradezco su atención..


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 4, 2020)

El problema sos vos.

Al alternador de Proteus se le ingresa la* amplitud *de la señal.   Mientras que el voltímetro de AC te indica el valor *RMS *

Cuando las señales son senoidales la relación es  V_Amplitud = 1.4142*V_RMS 
220 = 1.4142*155​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 4, 2020)

Lo que muestran esos componentes es el voltaje cuadrático medio o voltaje eficaz. (RMS)
Si quieres que entregue 220 VCA tienes que multiplicar el voltaje eficaz deseado por 1.4142, o sea, por la raíz cuadrada de 2 (√2)
Por lo tanto, para obtener 220V:
220 * 1.4142 = 311.124
Ese resultado es el que debes ingresar en el alternador.
En realidad el valor de √2 es más largo (1.4142135623730950488016887242097) pero con 1.4142 es suficiente.


----------



## Alexcr (Mar 25, 2021)

Hola buenas noches , me podrían ayudar explicándome, el por que pasa corriente el Dip Switch estando apagado y como solucionarlo por favor.
puede que sea algo obvio pero apenas estoy aprendiendo gracias :3.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2021)

No tenemos bola de cristal.
Has puesto la mitad de la mitad de la mitad de la mitad de la mitad.

Sin ver el esquema entero no podemos adivinar que pasa. Además tú descripción es muy ambigua .

Claro que pasa corriente. Están conectados. Ahora mismo por un lado están todos unidos entre sí si hay dos interruptores en on puede pasar de uno a otro en la parte de abajo a través de la unión de la parte alta.

Otra opción es que estés dejando al aire las entradas de puertas lógicas por la parte inferior. Como no vemos que hay solo podemos suponer. Depende dek tipo de puertas, muchas si se dejan desconectada, al aire eso lo interpretan como un 1 lógico. A lo mejor por 3so ves un 1. No pasa corriente, el circuito está abierto pero hay un 1 lógico.




__





						Transistores multiemisor
					

Buenas tardes, queria que me ayudaran como puedo construir en protoboard, un transistor multiemisor, ya que he buscado haber si existen de forma real, pero no he encontrado ninguna información. Me pueden ayudar con algun tipo de información, o alguna fuente para leer por favor.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Y si no es eso será otra cosa. Aclara a que te refieres y publica el esquema entero.


----------



## Alexcr (Mar 26, 2021)

Es que es un proyecto de la escuela, tengo que realizar el diagrama lógico, pero cuando se ejecuta, el Dip Switch sigue pasando corriente estando apagado.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 26, 2021)

Intenta poner resistencias de pull-down a la entrada de los inversores y prueba nuevamente.

En U3C y D pareciera que usaste un BUS de datos, si no es así esta en corto varias lineas de salida de los inversores con las llaves, si es un bus asegúrate que esta todo bien conectado porque a simple vista no se entiende que va conectado a que.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 26, 2021)

R1, R2, R3 y R4 deberían estar en las entradas de U1, no en las salidas.
Ah, y como son circuitos TTL estarían mejor de 4.7K en físico pero configuradas como digitales en el simulador.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 26, 2021)

Alexcr dijo:


> cuando se ejecuta, el Dip Switch sigue pasando corriente estando apagado.



No pasa corriente, las entradas de los integrados de la serie 74 tienen una resistencia de pullup interna --> si las dejas sueltas te queda un '1' lógico.

Las entradas de compuertas CMOS (la serie 4000) no tienen nada, por lo que si las dejás libres (switch abierto)  la tensión va a ser cualquier cosa y encima inestable.

Resumiendo:  Jamás se deja una entrada en alta impedancia, siempre con una resistencia de pullup o pulldown.  
Y aquél que no lo hiciere que sea expulsado para evitar males futuros.


----------



## Alexcr (Mar 26, 2021)

Disculpen, pero no les entiendo


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2021)

Las resistencias de 10k *SOBRAN*. Ahí no hacen nada mas que calentar y estorbar.
Sin embargo te *FALTAN* en los interruptores, que dan lo que sea y aire, osea uno y también uno. Eso con suerte. Con mala suerte dan UNO  y ruido.

Las resistencias NO VAN en la salida. VAN EN LA ENTRADA. Estás dejando entradas a 1 y luego AL AIRE.
No se dejan entradas desconectadas NUNCA, A NINGUNA HORA EN NINGUNA CIRCUNSTANCIA POR NINGÚN MOTIVO, MAI, JAMÁS, NEVER, NUNCA

Por otro lado no tiene sentido usar una puerta de cada integrado y no usar las otras cinco o las otras tres que ya has pagado pero que no usas.
Además dejar puertas sin conectar puede desestabilizar el integrado en la realidad.

Tu problema no es la simulación. Tu problema es que el circuito está mal.


Scooter dijo:


> *Otra opción es que estés dejando al aire las entradas de puertas lógicas por la parte inferior. Como no vemos que hay solo podemos suponer. Depende dek tipo de puertas, muchas si se dejan desconectada, al aire eso lo interpretan como un 1 lógico. A lo mejor por eso ves un 1. No pasa corriente, el circuito está abierto pero hay un 1 lógico.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexcr (Mar 26, 2021)

Ya se pudo solucionar, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 7, 2021)

Alexcr dijo:


> Ya se pudo solucionar, muchas gracias a todos.


¿Y es secreto o algo?

En el foro se "paga" aportando la solución por si alguien tropieza en el mismo problema.


----------



## Alexcr (Abr 7, 2021)

entiendo, lo siento.
El error que tenia era que estaba conectando las resistencias directamente a la compuerta NOT.


----------



## IEIxcalibur (May 29, 2021)

Que tal, buenas, me gustaria si alguien puede disolver mi duda con un error en la simulacion de proteus (V8.8 SP1)

PROSPICE 8.07.02 (Build 25463) (C) Labcenter Electronics 1993-2018.
Loaded netlist 'C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\LISA0423.SDF' for design 'CONTROL DE MOTOR con pcb.pdsprj'
[SPICE] Gmin step [0 of 120] failed: GMIN=0.001
[SPICE] Gmin stepping failed


----------



## Eduardo (May 29, 2021)

Tu circuito no tiene nada que asegure un estado inicial.    Cuando Proteus inicia, numéricamente se enloquece pues el estado inicial puede ser cualquiera, termina llegando a un estado (no en todos los circuitos) pero te avisa que se pasó de iteraciones.

Soluciones:

- Iniciás la simulación con el boton de paro activado.

- Le asignás a la linea del boton de paro la etiqueta IC=0  (place wire label)
   Con eso forzás que inicie con 0 (inmediatamente se va a 1 por la resistencia)

- Al circuito físico le vas a tener que agregar un capacitor de digamos 1uF en paralelo con el botón de paro para forzar el estado inicial.
En el simulador, además de colocar el condensador tenés que agregarle el atributo PRECHARGE=0   porque si no sigue quedando indefinido el inicio.


----------



## IEIxcalibur (May 30, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Tu circuito no tiene nada que asegure un estado inicial.    Cuando Proteus inicia, numéricamente se enloquece pues el estado inicial puede ser cualquiera, termina llegando a un estado (no en todos los circuitos) pero te avisa que se pasó de iteraciones.
> 
> Soluciones:
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias por responder mi duda, pero aun no estoy muy familiarizado con el programa, y no se como realizar lo que me has sugerido, acepto humildemente tu comentario, mas no sabria como corregirlo en el programa, una disculpa enorme de mi parte.


----------



## Scooter (May 30, 2021)

No sé yo es que soy raro. Pediría menos veces perdón y buscaría más
Te han dado una pista. Tira del hilo. Apostaría a que hay tutoriales, blogs, videos de Youtube...

No uso proteus porque no tengo licencia pero de todo lo que he buscado de otros programas he enconstado


----------



## IEIxcalibur (Jun 1, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> No sé yo es que soy raro. Pediría menos veces perdón y buscaría más
> Te han dado una pista. Tira del hilo. Apostaría a que hay tutoriales, blogs, videos de Youtube...
> 
> No uso proteus porque no tengo licencia pero de todo lo que he buscado de otros programas he enconstado


Si, justamente, pensaba tirar la toalla pero termine solucionándolo gracias al primer comentario.


----------



## potato1234 (Jun 3, 2021)

ayudenme a solucionarlo, gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jun 4, 2021)

Pues parece ser que no eres el primero. ¿El buscador lo has usado?

No


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2021)

potato1234 dijo:


> ayudenme a solucionarlo, gracias


Te está indicando que el programa NO encuentra la librería dinámica *"VSM model PHONE.dll"*

1) Busca si esta se encuentra en la carpeta del programa (Librerías)
2) Si no se encuentra posiblemente debas reinstalar todo


----------



## sergiopabe14 (Jun 7, 2021)

Buenas noches, la verdad he estado buscando ayuda por todas partes porque mi proyecto final de materia es realizar un altavoz funcional en proteus. Otro integrante de mi grupo ya me pasó lo que según eso es el archivo final pero al ejecutarlo salen una serie de problemas. Quería saber si alguien me puede ayudar en cómo solucionar estos problemas y si en lo posible me puede ayudar a corregirlos ya que no sé manejar muy bien el software
Adjunto archivo del proyecto


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 8, 2021)

Hola...La extensión de la serie de Proteus 8x es ".pdsprj" y no es la extensión del archivo que adjuntaste dentro del archivo comprimido por lo que nada se puede aportar sobre el problema que te aqueja.

Saludos.


----------



## sergiopabe14 (Jun 8, 2021)

Si, que pena apenas me doy cuenta que subí el archivo incorrecto. Muchas gracias por habérmelo mencionado.

Adjunto el archivo correcto


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 8, 2021)

No se de donde lo sacaste ese esquema pero al menos yo veo incoherencias a la hora de la alimentación(no se encuentra bien definida en ningún lado VCC+=VCC-=DC=12V), valores de materiales, pines en el "aire", conexiones que deben ir a GND y no van a ningún lado, etc  y el simulador no hace magia, si no tiene el IC en la librería se debe fabricar el modelo para que la simulación funcione, no vasta con poner cualquier cosa y cambiar el nombre del componente.

Por cierto, también olvidaste adjuntaste el archivo que pretendías amplificar/mezclar en las entradas y que saliera por el amplificador( C:\Users\Toshiba\Downloads\y2mate.com - Rosas  La Oreja De Van Gogh letra.wav)

Te sugiero que busques que hay muchos cursos para aprender a usar Proteus, inclusive en video.

Saludos.


----------



## cbaez01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Buenas a todos. Al simular el circuito que anexo en proteus (Un led conectado a una fuente por medio de un resistencia y un mosfet irfp064n) el led siempre se queda encendido, aun colocando la gate (G) del mosfet a GND, lo esperado era que si la G está a más de 0.8V encienda y de lo contrario se apague, que es el funcionamiento real para este mosfet. Simule en liveware y funciona tal como lo esperado. ¿Qué puede estar pasando? Agradezco su orientación.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 15, 2021)

Cambia la propiedad del LED de digital a análogo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 16, 2021)

cbaez01 dijo:


> Al simular el circuito que anexo en proteus (Un led conectado a una fuente por medio de un resistencia y un mosfet irfp064n) el led siempre se queda encendido, aun colocando la gate (G) del mosfet a GND, lo esperado era que si la G está a más de 0.8V encienda y de lo contrario se apague, que es el funcionamiento real para este mosfet. Simule en liveware y funciona tal como lo esperado. ¿Qué puede estar pasando?



En un mosfet "apagado" aún pasa una pequeña corriente (Idss).   En el que usaste (IRFP064), el modelo de Proteus le da *5.5uA*.

Eso no es suficiente para encender un led, pero Proteus usa en algunos componentes dos modelos: *Analógico *(lento) y* Digital* (rápido) cuyo objetivo es acelerar la simulación pues el volumen de cálculos se reduce drásticamente.
En un led "Digital" solamente se fija que la tensión supere un umbral para encenderlo, pero no calcula la corriente, que de hecho la mantiene en *0*.

Vos dejaste la propiedad del led en digital y por lo tanto, debido a la Idss del mosfet la tensión en el led supera el umbral y lo enciende. Cosa que podés verificar metiendo un voltímetro.

Y como te dijo Darkbytes, la solución es usar el modelo correcto (Analógico)


----------



## fnodcas (Jun 21, 2021)

Adjunto una captura de pantalla de un optoacoplador con dos transistores.
Quería saber si los 173 mV que aparecen es fruto de un error mío o de la simulación ?
Gracias,


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 21, 2021)

fnodcas dijo:


> ...
> Quería saber si los 173mv que aparecen es fruto de un error mío o de la simulación


En el 99% que se culpa al simulador la culpa es de uno.

Tu error es creer que los elementos son ideales.

- En  un transistor con la base al aire (Ib=0) circula una pequeña corriente entre colector y emisor.   Debe usarse una resistencia entre base-emisor para forzar  VBE=0 

- En el 4N35 no conviene ponerla a menos que estés sobrado con la corriente en el led.

- Proteus le da al switch un valor de resistencia por defecto cuando está abierto (Roff=100M) .  Esta es la que mas contribuye a los 175mV que medís.


----------



## fnodcas (Jun 22, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> En el 99% que se culpa al simulador la culpa es de uno.
> 
> Tu error es creer que los elementos son ideales.
> 
> ...


Aquí adjunto lo que entiendo explica Eduardo y como se ve funciona perfectamente al unir BE de cada transistor con una rsistencia de 560K.


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Nov 4, 2021)

Al insertar un pick nuevo como lo es C1815Y me dice que los siguiente:
Pin 'B' does not exist in child module. [Q2]
Pin 'C' does not exist in child module. [Q2]
Pin 'E' does not exist in child module. [Q2]


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 5, 2021)

Hola, puede que el componente insertado no contiene los parámetros para funcionar/simular. Prueba con otro transistor.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 5, 2021)

Algo debes estar haciendo mal seguramente....o eligiendo un modelo que no tiene su correspondiente "modelo de simulación", etc.

Como no muestras lo que tiene echo es hasta allí la ayuda.

A mi en Proteus 8.10 me funciona según lo esperado.



Saludos.


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Nov 5, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Algo debes estar haciendo mal seguramente....o eligiendo un modelo que no tiene su correspondiente "modelo de simulación", etc.
> 
> Como no muestras lo que tiene echo es hasta allí la ayuda.
> 
> ...


Podrías enviármelo para ver si es mi proteus el que me esta fallando o es otra cosa.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 5, 2021)

Di la version de proteus, ya que no todos son compatibles entre si, y es sabido de algunas versiones con bug


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Nov 5, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Di la version de proteus, ya que no todos son compatibles entre si, y es sabido de algunas versiones con bug


Como puedo hacer un transistor 2SC1815 pero que tambien pueda simularlo


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 5, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Podrías enviármelo para ver si es mi proteus el que me esta fallando o es otra cosa.


Es al revés, deberías subir tu lo que has echo para poder revisar/ver el error(si lo hay) y donde radica este.

Si subo mi simulación lo mas probable es que no la puedas abrir ya que tengo una versión mas nueva que la tuya(8.12 y tu la 8.9).



Acá un video de como crear un componente simularle en Ares de Proteus.


----------



## Vectormassda (Ene 6, 2022)

En el video están los detalles de los valores​*



*​Es un convertidor. El problema es que no me marca nada en los medidores
Aqui mi simulación:

Este es el circuito que he recreado del video pero me marca cero en los 3 medidores de la izquierda y los del centro uno me marca una cantidad que no coincide con el del video. Estuve revisando si no tenga algo mal conectado o valores de piezas pero no logro encontrar la falla.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 6, 2022)

Debes colocar la alimentacion a todos los integrados.


----------



## terminator (Ene 18, 2022)

Saludos amigos, tal vez le haya sucedido a alguien que un programa en pic c funcione correctamente en el protoboard, pero no quiera simular en Proteus? Lo casi lógico es que funcione en el simulador pero muchas veces no en la realidad. Lo cierto es que el programa en cuestión funciona muy bien en el protobard, pero cuando lo ejecuto en el simulador, todo funciona hasta el seteo de la hora y fecha, pero cuando "culmino" el seteo, todo se vuelve a cero. Como si no se hubiese aceptado el seteo. Gracias.

Debo mencionar que el código no es todo mío, sino adaptado de la web. Gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 18, 2022)

Eso que está pasando es un problema muy común al trabajar con I2C en Proteus.
Se soluciona estableciendo las resistencias pull-up del bus como digitales.

Como no está trabajando el chip DS3232, cuando termina el seteo el valor leído siempre será 0

Nota: Lo pudiste haber notado desde que inicia la simulación.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 18, 2022)

terminator dijo:


> Saludos amigos, tal vez le haya sucedido a alguien que un programa en pic c funcione correctamente en el protoboard, pero no quiera simular en Proteus? Lo casi lógico es que funcione en el simulador pero muchas veces no en la realidad. Lo cierto es que el programa en cuestión funciona muy bien en el protobard, pero cuando lo ejecuto en el simulador, todo funciona hasta el seteo de la hora y fecha, pero cuando "culmino" el seteo, todo se vuelve a cero. Como si no se hubiese aceptado el seteo.



Proteus no se lleva bien mezclando elementos analógicos con digitales.

A las resistencias R1 y R2 o bien las cambiás por resistencias  PULLUP o cambiás el atributo de las resistencias por DIGITAL


----------



## terminator (Ene 19, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Eso que está pasando es un problema muy común al trabajar con I2C en Proteus.
> Se soluciona estableciendo las resistencias pull-up del bus como digitales.
> 
> Como no está trabajando el chip DS3232, cuando termina el seteo el valor leído siempre será 0
> ...


Muchas gracias amigo D@rkbytes por tu respuesta, la pondré en práctica y me aplicaré más.


Eduardo dijo:


> Proteus no se lleva bien mezclando elementos analógicos con digitales.
> 
> A las resistencias R1 y R2 o bien las cambiás por resistencias  PULLUP o cambiás el atributo de las resistencias por DIGITAL
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276938


Gracias amigo Eduardo. Les comentaré.


Eduardo dijo:


> Proteus no se lleva bien mezclando elementos analógicos con digitales.
> 
> A las resistencias R1 y R2 o bien las cambiás por resistencias  PULLUP o cambiás el atributo de las resistencias por DIGITAL
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276938


Funcionó correctamente!!! Muchas gracias. Aun no entiendo cómo puede afectar ese cambio de análogo a digital en Proteus (porque se trata de una simple resistencia), seguiré investigando.


----------



## mautron (Abr 7, 2022)

Saludos.

La variable PORTA permanece con el mismo valor('\0') cuando deberia cambiar su valor de la misma manera que lo hicieron las demas variables(que se encuentran en rojo) como se aprecia en la imagen adjunta.

Gracias.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 7, 2022)

mautron dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> La variable PORTA permanece con el mismo valor('\0') cuando deberia cambiar su valor de la misma manera que lo hicieron las demas variables(que se encuentran en rojo) como se aprecia en la imagen adjunta.
> 
> Gracias.



Quizás porque si pones a 1 el Bit 0 del registro TRISA convierte ese pin en entrada y no salida.


----------



## mautron (Abr 7, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Quizás porque si pones a 1 el Bit 0 del registro TRISA convierte ese pin en entrada y no salida.


Asi es, pero ya hice la corrección, ya puse el el bit a cero y el resultado al hacer la simulación dió igual.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 8, 2022)

Pon un "break" para que el programa pare en la rutina de la interrupción. Si entra en la misma es que todo anda bien, sino es que esta mal configurada las interrupciones. Por lo pronto parece que entra porque el puerto A esta en 0.

El problema es que lo único que hace la interrupción es poner el bit 0 del puerto A en "0" por lo que si paras el programa luego de eso no hay nada que lo ponga a "1" y la variable PORTA estará en 0. (Todo eso suponiendo que la instrucción "bit_set()" maneje el registro "LATA" -Latch- haciendo todo automático).

Prueba con hacer un XOR con "1" para que el valor del puerto cambie cada vez que entre en la interrupción.


----------

